# Great Review site for digital cameras



## ilangi (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi everyone ;-)

I was looking at all the different DSLRs currently on the market and I had a whole bunch of questions that the guy behind the counter said would best be answered by visiting this website: Digital Photography Review

He was right... it is a fantastic, unbiased source and one I'd encourage anyone in the market for a new camera to check out


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link! I have visited this site before and was very impressed.


----------

